# Trying to make the DIY  clone bubbler..what is a gang valve?



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

I am trying to make this in the instructions it lists that we need a gang valve does anyone know what this is? thank you!!!! 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2799


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't know what a "gang valve" is either--it is not a familiar term to me and I work in the "water": business.  The only think that I could see that you need for this set up that is not listed is some kind of 1/4 x 1/4 x 1/4 tee, so that you can hook up 3 air stones to an air pump with 2 outlets.  A gang valve may be some kind of multiple outlet valve with some kind of shut off or regulator.  I think a regular tee should work just fine.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 28, 2010)

]*Definition: *Gang valve is a brass or plastic valve unit that allows for the air flow to be regulated on multiple air lines

 2 WAY GANG VALVE FOR AQUARIUM AIR LINE


----------



## dragracer (Jan 28, 2010)

A gang valve is where one main air source connects several, say 4 lines with an individual shut off for each " valve". Hope this helps


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 28, 2010)

also called a manifold valve


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks everyone!  got my stuff now I just need to build it...


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 30, 2010)

good luck with that build 2dog. i just built my first one and it works great. i have used rockwool for years for starting clones but have now changed my opinion but i did find one catch... what medium do you plan on growing in if i may ask?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 30, 2010)

dirt grower here ta2!  have to get another air pump this one isnt strong enough...I have eanother extra valve for air tho so hopefully that will be enough bubbles!


----------

